

A Template for How Much Equity Advisors Should Get.  - tomtom101
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/22/free-startup-docs-how-much-equity-should-advisors-get/

======
tomtom101
All of the advisors I have recruited so far have not asked for anything in
return they have just been happy to help. This document is great for when you
really want to engage with an advisor, but think the equity ratios are not
only dependent on the stage of the company, but many other factors such as
team, product and prior experience. Be interesting to see how this develops
and is probably something I would use to try and offer more of an incentive to
some of the advisors that I want to get real value from.

